# The VI-C 'Track-In-A-Weekend' challenge



## el-bo (Sep 1, 2021)

*Update (06 September '21)*: _This challenge is no longer requires the completion of a 3-track EP. The minimum has now been dropped to one track, though any amount can be submitted.

-------------------------
------------------------- _


The thread you never thought you needed (You might be right). Inspired by many threads from people who feel stuck in a rut and unmotivated, and for the many who start but never finish projects.

This is (Y)our musical kick up the arse!

*The mission, should you choose to accept:

To record a track during a standard office-week weekend (Friday 17:00 to Sunday 23:59). It's for each artist to choose the weekend they are able to commit to.*

_Edited, to add/change: If you are a normal, functioning member of society who generally doesn't have weekends free, the same period can be followed at any point during the week e.g Tuesday 17:00 to Thursday 23:59._


*Rules/Restrictions (Will add more if I think of more, and/or from suggestions):*

The original idea was to write, record, mix etc. from scratch. But I guess that could be quite a high bar. Moreover, it misses the opportunity for many to actually finish tracks they started and never got around to finishing. Perhaps a deadline will provide enough motivation to give these projects some 'closure'. Of course, don't let that dissuade you from going in 'cold' 

Given this fundamental change, many of the other rules/restrictions don't make sense. 

- New ideas, previously-unfinished tracks and non-started ideas are all welcome. 

- Cover-versions are allowed. 

- Pre-built templates are allowed (but some might find the challenge of starting anew to be fun).

- There are no restrictions on style/genre (Perhaps a good opportunity to record in a genre/style you've yet to try).

- No restrictions on the instruments, sample-libraries, synths or effects.

- No minimum nor maximum track length

- All mixed and mastered by the given deadline. Uploading and submitting can be done afterwards.

- Not a rule, but if you're able to provide a list of instruments (Real, virtual/sample-library, synth) and any effects used, I'm sure it will be of interest. These details can be added after the deadline, along with final submission. Also, please comment if the project was strictly written and completed over the course of the weekend


*Important!: 

This is a challenge, not a competition. No voting, no winners and no prizes. Positive comments welcome. Full-on reviews, including constructive critique offered only if invited by the artist in question (Let's see if we can keep this space welcoming for anyone, at any skill level) *


----------



## MartinH. (Sep 3, 2021)

el-bo said:


> The thread you never thought you needed (You might be right). Inspired by many threads from people who feel stuck in a rut and unmotivated, and for the many who start but never finish projects.
> 
> This is (Y)our musical kick up the arse!
> 
> ...



I do think this is a fantastic idea! So good in fact, I think a moderator should move it to a forum where it actually has a chance to be seen. The member's compositions subforum has notoriously poor visibility because threads slip to page 2 so fast. Maybe @Nick Batzdorf or another moderator can move this to a place with more exposure? Sample Talk or Offtopic maybe?

I'm keen to give this challenge a go and crash and burn in the attempt, but something has come up preventing me from entering this weekend and next weekend I won't be able to join either. I might have to pick an equivalent timeframe outside the weekend, since those tend to have more fixed time commitments for me. I hope you don't mind. I could just post here when I'm starting and that sets the end date deadline.

I have one question regarding the "no templates" rule: can I at least copy and paste the custom note names for articulation keyswitches and drumkits etc.? I don't mind starting a fresh template even though I have so many started templates already, but typing that shit out twice feels needlessly punishing :D.

Have fun everyone! I hope a lot of you give this a try!


----------



## el-bo (Sep 3, 2021)

MartinH. said:


> I do think this is a fantastic idea! So good in fact, I think a moderator should move it to a forum where it actually has a chance to be seen. The member's compositions subforum has notoriously poor visibility because threads slip to page 2 so fast. Maybe @Nick Batzdorf or another moderator can move this to a place with more exposure? Sample Talk or Offtopic maybe?


I'm glad someone is prepared to join me 

As for moving it? Perhaps. 56 members have viewed the thread, thus far. so perhaps it's not visibility that si holding it back. I'm happy for it to go wherever it's deemed best, but maybe it just needs a couple of people giving it a go for proof-of concept.



MartinH. said:


> I'm keen to give this challenge a go and crash and burn in the attempt, but something has come up preventing me from entering this weekend and next weekend I won't be able to join either. I might have to pick an equivalent timeframe outside the weekend, since those tend to have more fixed time commitments for me. I hope you don't mind. I could just post here when I'm starting and that sets the end date deadline.


I originally thought for it to be first or last weekend of the month, but realised this would cause issues. But really, I guess there's no reason it has to be a weekend. I've edited the first post to reflect the suggestion that the same period of run-time can be started at any time. Good suggestion 

I've also promised this weekend to someone else, so am setting my sights on next weekend. If not, then the following etc. etc.



MartinH. said:


> I have one question regarding the "no templates" rule: can I at least copy and paste the custom note names for articulation keyswitches and drumkits etc.? I don't mind starting a fresh template even though I have so many started templates already, but typing that shit out twice feels needlessly punishing :D.


Good points. I've changed the first post to allow for articulation maps, custom drum maps etc. to be able to be imported. But I'm wrestling with the idea of templates, a little. Originally, the idea was to force the starting of each track with a blank page, in order to avoid (or at least discourage) people falling into 'normal' patterns and to encourage experimenting. But then, if one is going to produce a themed 'EP', centred around a standard band, it makes no sense to have to bring in all the instruments to recreate the band, on each track.

I guess the need to start every project fresh could just be a recommendation rather than a strict rule.

Thanks for your input


----------



## b_elliott (Sep 3, 2021)

Well since I have been deep diving into my new IK stuff and figuring things out -- I have cobbled together three short pieces today (missing the 2 min. length requirement. Sorry.) However, I took the challenge using a 12-tone matrix I copied off a Webern internet site, then had a go at it.

Playlist:
El-bo's Groove (jazz with Amplitube5, B3x, ST4 + VCF3 synth);
El-bos Off The Table (B3x, ST4 jam);
The Elbo from Impanema (12-tone Brazilian).

It's a concept EP.

Some fun,
Bill

Edit: Today having learned TrackS 5 Master Match plugin, I re-mixed and replaced original mix with a sophisticated EQ from Beck's Grammy winning Morning Phase. Result = 10dB level boost, bump my bottom end and correction from 1K upwards which was originally rolled off too steeply (yikes! my hearing was off.) Now better sonically.


----------



## el-bo (Sep 4, 2021)

b_elliott said:


> Well since I have been deep diving into my new IK stuff and figuring things out -- I have cobbled together three short pieces today (missing the 2 min. length requirement. Sorry.) However, I took the challenge using a 12-tone matrix I copied off a Webern internet site, then had a go at it.
> 
> Playlist:
> El-bo's Groove (jazz with Amplitube5, B3x, ST4 + VCF3 synth);
> ...


I've actually removed the minimum track runtime. It's an arbitrary requirement, which I guess runs contrary to the aim of the challenge i.e to actually start, finish and submit a project without all the self-doubt, second-guessing and 'perfectionism' (procrastination, often) that many of us experience. Besides...at the two minute cutoff, none of these tracks would've made it in:









The best songs under 2 minutes


Sometimes short is sweet: here are some of the best songs that clock in under 2 minutes.




www.radiox.co.uk





which is clearly unacceptable. And even my initial idea, to set at one minute, would've meant disqualifying either of these tracks (Also unacceptable):





-------



So...Congratulations! You've given us our first successful submission






As to your tracks. Had to look up twelve-tone technique after the first listen-through. Not sure i completely Grok it, but then that's no surprise given I have only scant 'standard' Western musical theory. On first play-through, I definitely gravitated more towards the first and third tracks, but I suspect with subsequent listens, and more familiarity with he idea, track 2 will be less 'challenging' for me.

Great job, man!

Is this your first time using the technique?

Also, are the drums from MODO? Love the width of the kit mix. Is that how the kit preset is mixed or due to your own mix placement/decisions?

I've also added a last 'rule', though it's a request and not obligatory. If you're able to list the sample libraries, synths and effects used (No need to get so specific as to list presets), I'm sure others' will find it of interest.

Thanks for stepping up. Hope to see you again


----------



## b_elliott (Sep 4, 2021)

Gotta love engagement from someone! So thanks for listening and the curiosity.

re: Song Length 
I look to JS Bach who had no problem writing something under 1 minute. Your examples = spot on.

re: 12-tone. Warning: I am the veriest of tyros with 12-tone serialism. I used a matrix which lays out rows and columns of all 12 notes. Looks like: 




One is supposed to follow strict rules such follow a row left-right or reverse; column-wise down or inverted. In my brief study there was mention that Webern was OK with bending the 12-tone rules (as well as masterfull strictness), so I did a few of the rows for fun. Nothing serious. A purist might howl; but, I prefer Webern's attitude.

Since you asked: 

tl;dr I just used new stuff I got the other day as freebies from the IKM group buy.

El-bo's Groove: 
SampleTank4 vibes (plain),
ST4 vibes modified thru Ampitube5 (AT5) for the distorted gtr sound, 
B3x organ.
Then B3x + VCF3 synth put through the Brian May-Amplitude plugin;
Drums are ST4's Stage Kit processed with AT5 and MixBox .

The El-bo From Impanema: 
Drums are ST4 Terry Bozzio pack (modded thru TR5 Classic EQ + Comprexxor.)
Kbds: ST4 vibes modded thru MixBox.
Vox: ST4 Bah Brazil modded thru MixBox.

El-bos Off the Table:
Drums 1 + 2: ST4 Terry Bozzio pack + comprexxor
VCF3 synth + Tracks5 One (tone shaping)
Plucks: Synclavier V (Arturia)
VCF3 + Synclav dup tracks modded thru MixBox chain.

I took the challenge since I have been drowning in a world of new toys which have unfamiliar UIs, workflows. So, the fun here was to use your Weekend Challenge to (pardon my expression) shit or get off the pot. Now done. 

Shout out to the vi members who gave me insight on using these toys in different ways (@Living Fossil, @kgdrum, @easyrider, @Trash Panda and many others who chimed in the 60 plus pages of the IK Group Buy Thread.)

Cheers, Bill


----------



## el-bo (Sep 4, 2021)

Thanks for adding the extra details, regarding what you used and also the added 12T info. Not really something i can currently get my head around, but who knows...one day, perhaps 

Seems the view-count has increased for the thread, also. Perhaps more people will be inspired to join in. I'm sure there're many more of us wasting our lives away, sitting on pots


----------



## b_elliott (Sep 4, 2021)

el-bo said:


> Thanks for adding the extra details, regarding what you used and also the added 12T info. Not really something i can currently get my head around, but who knows...one day, perhaps


No worries on my 12-Tone experiment-- we are in the same boat on that matter. 

I'm certain there will be surprises coming from others. Cheers, Bill

Thought I'd share this for interest. I follow an internet guy who is a high-school teacher, part-time Berklee College instructor and an Ableton Certified trainer. My point: he created a 1-month challenge for music producers to create 1 thing a day, every day for one month. Described here @3minutes in. The point is not to submit a finished masterpiece; rather, to establish a routine and have fun with it similar to what el-bo is aiming at. No intention to change up the current challenge, just more info that might help.


----------



## angeruroth (Sep 4, 2021)

Not sure when, but I'll join 
I mean, if I find a few hours today, and the inspiration comes, I may add two new tracks to the one I made yesterday..


----------



## el-bo (Sep 5, 2021)

b_elliott said:


> Thought I'd share this for interest. I follow an internet guy who is a high-school teacher, part-time Berklee College instructor and an Ableton Certified trainer. My point: he created a 1-month challenge for music producers to create 1 thing a day, every day for one month. Described here @3minutes in. The point is *not to submit a finished masterpiece*; rather, to establish a routine and have fun with it similar to what el-bo is aiming at. No intention to change up the current challenge, just more info that might help.


There are definitely a lot of challenges flying around. I have another one, set up here on VI-C (Still have some pieces to finish for that), albeit the rules have kinda changed a little 

I think it's up to each person to find the challenge that they prefer, or that actually challenges them to deal with their weakest links. The challenge to do something everyday is great for those who perhaps find starting projects an issue (Like Señor Funk says, in the podcast: "Just showing up"), and for whom overthinking, second-guessing and too much in the way of qualitative judgment stopping progress dead in its tracks.

This challenge is specifically designed to tackle two issues, one of which is shared with the above challenge i.e too much overthinking/second-guessing/judgment. But the main aim of this challenge is to get people to finish their tracks (I reckon I have close to a hundred unfinished projects, currently. Finishing projects seems to be my weakest link  ).

And the strict deadline is there to set a fire under entrants' arses. Often suggested as a solution/prime-motivator within many, many "I don't have any motivation for music..." threads, it is here to limit over-thinking/judgment and procrastination and to impart a "Just do it!" attitude:







I also believe it's important to include the possibility of 'failure' i.e to get to Sunday evening and realise that what one has, albeit great starting points, are not in any way ready to be submitted as a complete project (I have however thought about including 'Wildcard months', where people can choose to complete and submit hitherto unfinished tracks). 

The balm to soothe the more hardline restrictions is the acknowledgment that these EP's need not be masterpieces, nor even our greatest work. But it's also the reason to include cover-versions. If no ideas come, then a 'strum & whistle' cover of a Dylan classic is not only perfectly acceptable, but a much better option than not submitting anything at all. The whole EP can be cover versions, if that's what gets people to make music 

Hopefully, people will return on multiple occasions (serial offenders) and use the opportunity to challenge themselves with new genres or to use sample libraries they bought but never ended up using. Let's see


----------



## el-bo (Sep 5, 2021)

angeruroth said:


> Not sure when, but I'll join
> I mean, if I find a few hours today, and the inspiration comes, I may add two new tracks to the one I made yesterday..


Great job! Currently, as it stands, it's on ongoing thing. Any weekend (or equally timed space during the week) will work.

Look forward to what you have, whenever you have it


----------



## el-bo (Sep 5, 2021)

I should also clarify, in case it needs saying: Failure to complete is in no way a failure. Any music written in that time is worthwhile if for nothing else than learning/experience. And who knows, the artist mau then go on to finish some great work, from those initial seeds.

And of course, no reason not to share the work(s)-in-progress in this thread


----------



## angeruroth (Sep 5, 2021)

My mind a few hours back:
-Oh, what a great idea I just had!How hard can it be to record the whole process in my DAW?

My mind right now:
-1h composing... 3h with the damn video thing that is too long for anyone to watch...


----------



## b_elliott (Sep 5, 2021)

angeruroth said:


> My mind a few hours back:
> -Oh, what a great idea I just had!How hard can it be to record the whole process in my DAW?
> 
> My mind right now:
> -1h composing... 3h with the damn video thing that is too long for anyone to watch...


Haha. Your skill set already exceeds mine. Video recording as well?! My my.
I'd say, your next challenge is to now edit it down to a 2-minute bite, or shorter nibble. That would be fascinating to see. 
That said, shorter could be like that saying "Sorry for the long letter. I didn't have time to write a shorter one." Something like that....


----------



## el-bo (Sep 5, 2021)

angeruroth said:


> 3h with the damn video thing that is too long for anyone to watch...


I'll probably need something to watch when I completely fail my first attempt, so don't delete the footage


----------



## angeruroth (Sep 5, 2021)

b_elliott said:


> Your skill set already exceeds mine


LOL, I whish...


b_elliott said:


> your next challenge is to now edit it down to a 2-minute bite


Well, that can be done... 

So, here is the first one:


(This one wasn't a DAWCast; I just recorded the final result)

VIs:
Bunker Samples: BS2 (Cello Longs - Oct, Bass Longs - Tasto > Bursts, Violin Longs - Tasto > Bursts)
Spitfire Audio: BDT (e - Cello), Tundra (Strings Hi Main - Con Sord)
8dio: Claire Alto Flute (Strong), Requiem Pro (Vowel Sus Women), Lyre (Main - Nail Picking)
EWQL: QL Pianos (Bechstein - Main)
Orchestral Tools: Modus (Shakuhachi Low - Sus Leg), Tableau (Viola - Sus Attack Leg)
Audio Ollie: TASTE (Pain Gain 1)

FXs:
Acon Digital: Dynamics, Multiband Dynamics
Native Instruments: Supercharger, Raum
Sonible: SmartEQ

I started this track just to test layering Bunker Strings 2 with BDT and Tundra, but then I liked it, so I added the rest of the instruments shown in the next video (still rendering; we'll see how long it takes to upload a 1h video to youtube).
99% of times I start from a blank DAW (I don't really like templates) so it was easy to consider this one as part of the challenge. Harder is gonna be finding time for a third track, but who cares really? It was fun and interesting 

Oh, yeah, please let me know what you think, the good, the bad, the harsh...


----------



## el-bo (Sep 5, 2021)

angeruroth said:


> LOL, I whish...
> 
> Well, that can be done...
> 
> ...



Thanks for the detailed write-up.

I really like the piece. Hope you don't mind comparisons (Some people really do), but it brought to mind Michael Nyman's soundtrack to 'The Piano'.

No real negatives at all, here, except for some 'weirdness' when it all drops down to the bass. Seems like some clashing (Not sure if intentional) of bass notes, which then seems to feel out of alignment as it drops and the piano returns. Still feels somewhat out of alignment with the piano as it starts up again (@ 2:00, for example), which is followed by some chopped piano sustains. Not sure how much of that's intentional.


----------



## b_elliott (Sep 5, 2021)

angeruroth said:


> LOL, I whish...
> 
> Well, that can be done...
> 
> So, here is the first one:



It has a gorgeous Jeremy Soule-vibe to my ears. 
Very well done on kicking this one out the door already!


----------



## angeruroth (Sep 5, 2021)

Thanks!
Well, if it reminds you of Nyman or Soule... That's great! Now I look happier than 5 minutes ago 


el-bo said:


> No real negatives at all, here, except for some 'weirdness' when it all drops down to the bass. Seems like some clashing (Not sure if intentional) of bass notes, which then seems to feel out of alignment as it drops and the piano returns. Still feels somewhat out of alignment with the piano as it starts up again (@ 2:00, for example), which is followed by some chopped piano sustains. Not sure how much of that's intentional. It just seems to be a little confused, currently.


Yup, the bass thing was a bridge to start something darker and epic, but then I changed my mind. Epic is not really what I do (well, sometimes it's fun) so going back was the lazy choice, although the result is not perfect. The bass drop and the way the piano starts... I may change that, but not today 
That may have been almost on purpose, but not the chopped piano sustains. I'm not sure what happend there, or if I like it, but I'd need a few days away from that track to think about it.


----------



## el-bo (Sep 5, 2021)

angeruroth said:


> Thanks!
> Well, if it reminds you of Nyman or Soule... That's great! Now I look happier than 5 minutes ago
> 
> Yup, the bass thing was a bridge to start something darker and epic, but then I changed my mind. Epic is not really what I do (well, sometimes it's fun) so going back was the lazy choice, although the result is not perfect. The bass drop and the way the piano starts... I may change that, but not today
> That may have been almost on purpose, but not the chopped piano sustains. I'm not sure what happend there, or if I like it, but I'd need a few days away from that track to think about it.


Thanks for taking my comments in the spirit intended 

What you wrote definitely explains much of what's going on in that section. And it's usually a good idea to get some time away from a track, for perspective's sake.


----------



## angeruroth (Sep 5, 2021)

Here it is, the 2nd one (and last; no time to make a third).


Listening to it after a few hours... I'm not very happy with the result, but I think it could work as a relaxing background, so not a total failure either. And it was fun to try and record the whole thing, and shrinking the video to ~2 minutes!


----------



## b_elliott (Sep 5, 2021)

angeruroth said:


> Here it is, the 2nd one (and last; no time to make a third).
> 
> 
> Listening to it after a few hours... I'm not very happy with the result, but I think it could work as a relaxing background, so not a total failure either. And it was fun to try and record the whole thing, and shrinking the video to ~2 minutes!



Interesting how this seems like it is a scene out of a movie. The speed of the images flick by at a AI-machine learning level while the music flows serenely onwards confident of a required result. Kinda cool.


----------



## el-bo (Sep 5, 2021)

angeruroth said:


> Here it is, the 2nd one (and last; no time to make a third).
> 
> 
> Listening to it after a few hours... I'm not very happy with the result.



Interesting! I liked the first piece, but this is a lot more intriguing to me. I find it to be a more dynamic piece. Mellow in places, but then really grabs a hold and drags into the swells...only to be slowly released on the 'out-breath'. Some really beautiful moments. Currently on my fifth play-through 

The video really suits it and I agree with the comments about the AI machine-learning. It's really hypnotic. The only think is I'm kinda interested to read and watch the process. If it's ok with you I'd like to download the video from YT and run it through VLC ant a much slower speed. No pressure, though...

Thanks for sharing


----------



## angeruroth (Sep 5, 2021)

b_elliott said:


> Interesting how this seems like it is a scene out of a movie. The speed of the images flick by at a AI-machine learning level


LOL, now I can't watch it not thinking about the AI thing! 


el-bo said:


> download the video from YT and run it through VLC ant a much slower speed


I'll upload the full version then  (but, yes, you can download it, no problem at all)


----------



## el-bo (Sep 5, 2021)

angeruroth said:


> I'll upload the full version then  (but, yes, you can download it, no problem at all)


Gotta love it when someone quotes me and I realise how much of a slacker I am when it comes to proof-reading 






But if it's not too much trouble, I'd definitely be curious to see your process


----------



## angeruroth (Sep 5, 2021)

Here it is


----------



## b_elliott (Sep 5, 2021)

angeruroth said:


> LOL, now I can't watch it not thinking about the AI thing!
> 
> I'll upload the full version then  (but, yes, you can download it, no problem at all)


Ha, future AIs may, just as in 2001 Space Odyssey while Hal is being disconnected to its basic memory level and sings "Daisy, Daisy" -- maybe it'll be Autumn Flower?! That was a hell of a memorable scene; but who knows? Cheers, Bill


----------



## el-bo (Sep 6, 2021)

angeruroth said:


> Here it is



Nice! Thanks


----------



## el-bo (Sep 6, 2021)

So...Big change. After much consideration, I changed the challenge from recording a multi-track EP to one track. If the challenge was to get those of us who hadn't recorded in a while to actually complete a project, then 3 tracks in a couple of days seems like a bar that's set too high.

It also dawned on me that such a strict minimum entry would've ruled out Angeruroth's tracks, which seems nonsensical.

Hopefully, this will increase the chance of more people entering and for those who do to end up with a track they are proud of, in and of itself, rather than it being the best that could've been done under such strict limits.

Most of the same rules apply, albeit with no minimum or maximum length stipulation (10-hour ambient jams are now welcome). And if anyone wants to stretch themselves to shoot for the original EP challenge (Perhaps even an entire album), there is no limit on tracks submitted.

That's 55 hours (39, if sleep is required  ) to write, record, master and submit a track.


----------



## el-bo (Sep 14, 2021)

angeruroth said:


> Here it is



Finally got around to watching it. Definitely made something 'click' in my head, regarding leveraging technology to compensate for non-professional keys skill-level. Will perhaps endeavour to do a whole project like this, bu not until i have some better piano-roll skills


----------



## el-bo (Sep 14, 2021)

Final (Perhaps  ) rule change. Should be even more inclusive and likely more useful


----------



## angeruroth (Sep 14, 2021)

el-bo said:


> Finally got around to watching it


Wow, even I couldn't do it without jumping from time to time 


el-bo said:


> Definitely made something 'click' in my head, regarding leveraging technology to compensate for non-professional keys skill-level. Will perhaps endeavour to do a whole project like this


Yup. Some times it's not a good option, like when trying to write legato lines (playing is usually faster, although it depends on the lib and if you know how to play it in time) but for faster passages I can't (and my Yamaha P105 doesn't help).


el-bo said:


> bu not until i have some better piano-roll skills


Stop making excuses already!  You don't need any skills at all  And that video is proof that even without any idea you can write something. Maybe not a masterpiece, but one step a a time minutes will be filled with sounds and you'll break the blank page syndrome and the initial lazyness 

And, if you record the process, I promise to watch it!


----------



## el-bo (Sep 14, 2021)

angeruroth said:


> Wow, even I couldn't do it without jumping from time to time


I didn't say that I didn't skip in certain passages 



angeruroth said:


> Yup. Some times it's not a good option, like when trying to write legato lines (playing is usually faster, although it depends on the lib and if you know how to play it in time) but for faster passages I can't (and my Yamaha P105 doesn't help).


I like playing. Helps me write and to get a more, perhaps...emotional connection with the music. I can't deny, though, that my lack of training and theory perhaps 'forces' me into various repeating patterns that using the piano-roll might not. Also, it did occur to me that perhaps the reason I end up hating my music before it's even recorded is because of how many times I have to practice it and how many mistakes I make recording it 



angeruroth said:


> Stop making excuses already!  You don't need any skills at all  And that video is proof that even without any idea you can write something. Maybe not a masterpiece, but one step a a time minutes will be filled with sounds and you'll break the blank page syndrome and the initial lazyness


It' not so much that I'd avoid trying it, just would find it very frustrating to be foiled by my shit workflow. We'll see how it works out.



angeruroth said:


> And, if you record the process, I promise to watch it!


Haha! Doubt my 2012 is up to the task. It's already enough to keep this thing from over-heating and falling apart. And given my lack of workflow chops, it'd likely be a video that'd make you wanna scoop your eyeballs out with a rusty spoon.


----------



## angeruroth (Sep 14, 2021)

I think I'll refrain from posting more tracks for now, but I like the one I've made today from scratch, and since the callenge now allows lone tracks... But also, I've been thinking about one of the issues with one of the other tracks (the fragment where I was going to change to an action part but, lazy me, decided to go back). In this one I've tried to do the same thing but improving the weirdness. Not sure about the result 'tho.


VIs:
Bunker Samples: BS2 (Cello Shorts - Pizz, Bass Longs - Bursts, Viola Shorts - Pizz)
Spitfire Auido: BDT (i - Flute - Long Loud), Tundra (Strings Low - Wild - CS Sulpont, Strings High - Flaut CS Leg, Strings Low - Flaut CS Leg), Albion One (Strings Leg - Mid, Woods Low - Short, Brass Mid - Short, Darwin Perc Ens, Strings Leg - Low 8ves)
8dio: Requiem Pro (Leg Oh)
Audio Ollie: TASTE (Loops - 03 Acoustic Underscore)

FXs:
NI: Replika (Soft Clouds), Supercharger (Mixbus)
Unfiltered Audio: Indent 2 (Harsh Folded)
Acon: Multiband Dynamics (Gentle Glue)
EWQL: QL Spaces (Burbank Scoring Stage Large FR 2.1)
Steinberg: Brickwall Limiter (-6)


----------



## el-bo (Sep 14, 2021)

angeruroth said:


> I think I'll refrain from posting more tracks for now, but I like the one I've made today from scratch, and since the callenge now allows lone tracks... But also, I've been thinking about one of the issues with one of the other tracks (the fragment where I was going to change to an action part but, lazy me, decided to go back). In this one I've tried to do the same thing but improving the weirdness. Not sure about the result 'tho.
> 
> 
> VIs:
> ...



Enjoyed the track, man! Thanks for sharing.

In the case of the 'weirdness' in the other piece, it ended up sounding like exactly what happened i.e you went for something, but didn't commit and then in trying to salvage it, it took a while to find it's footing. In this case, you committed and it sounded great. Not weird at all; A nice gear-change. Would even have enjoyed it staying within that realm for a while longer. Although, I'm always one for over-doing things and spoiling it all


----------



## Taron (Oct 6, 2021)

Beautiful idea! I take it, any weekend may be chosen? I may just do a set this coming one.


----------



## MartinH. (Dec 26, 2021)

I wanted to buy Metropolis Ark 3 but I was very hesitant, because so often I buy stuff and then never make any music with it. So I told myself if I can make a short track with Metropolis Ark 1 (which I already own) over my 4 days Christmas vacation, I'll reward myself with MA3. It took me around 19 hours, but that includes a couple hours for writing the MIDI plugin that I used to control some of the Kontakt multis that I set up for this. The template was made from scratch. This has been a very new workflow for me and I think it suites me better than trying to build a more planned and "realistic" template beforehand that works for "everything", because that just leads to me endlessly working on templates and never writing any music. And I think I really need to get more comfortable playing parts in, even if I'll never be "good" at it. Using my tiny 32-key midi keyboard for this led me to try a bunch of things I never would have thought of when working with a mouse only.

The track is inspired by Bloodborne (if I actually stole a melody it wasn't intentional), but I'm not very happy with it in a number of ways. I'm mainly posting this because I wanted to bump this thread with something, and I promised I'll give this challenge a go, even if I'm not happy with the result. And I need to get more comfortable with sharing things...

I think I learned a lot, so in that regard at least it was a success. Now I need to hit "post reply", before I change my mind


----------



## el-bo (Dec 26, 2021)

MartinH. said:


> I wanted to buy Metropolis Ark 3 but I was very hesitant, because so often I buy stuff and then never make any music with it. So I told myself if I can make a short track with Metropolis Ark 1 (which I already own) over my 4 days Christmas vacation, I'll reward myself with MA3. It took me around 19 hours, but that includes a couple hours for writing the MIDI plugin that I used to control some of the Kontakt multis that I set up for this. The template was made from scratch. This has been a very new workflow for me and I think it suites me better than trying to build a more planned and "realistic" template beforehand that works for "everything", because that just leads to me endlessly working on templates and never writing any music. And I think I really need to get more comfortable playing parts in, even if I'll never be "good" at it. Using my tiny 32-key midi keyboard for this led me to try a bunch of things I never would have thought of when working with a mouse only.
> 
> The track is inspired by Bloodborne (if I actually stole a melody it wasn't intentional), but I'm not very happy with it in a number of ways. I'm mainly posting this because I wanted to bump this thread with something, and I promised I'll give this challenge a go, even if I'm not happy with the result. And I need to get more comfortable with sharing things...
> 
> I think I learned a lot, so in that regard at least it was a success. Now I need to hit "post reply", before I change my mind


Great stuff, and a timely bump. Should be asleep, but was rudely awoken. So here I am…

Only listened via iPad, which isn't ideal. Will listen again, tomorrow, with a better set-up and will comment further. Just wanted this post to kinda 'lock you in', in case you changed your mind 

¡Hasta Pronto!


----------



## cedricm (Dec 27, 2021)

MartinH. said:


> but I was very hesitant, because so often I buy stuff and then never make any music with it.


You're not alone, I'm ashamed to admit.

Nice piece btw!


----------



## Taron (Dec 27, 2021)

...soooo... you went and bought Ark 3 then?! 
Very cool, very dark, enough complexity to truly call it a track, a clear joy in making it all happen and a sadistic tendency when it comes to ending recordings... check!  ...I don't know, maybe you already have all you need?

Also, Ark 3 is truly a special one as it is a bit nutty. I loved playing with it, but I haven't had long, yet. It would be challenging to do an entire track with it on its own, which had more than one mood. Yet, if you had to make plenty of scores/cues, including proper action stuff, it's beautifully wild and quite awesome.

If it's a sporadic thing, hmmmm... Ark 1 & 2 both allow you to do entire tracks with each and together, while 3 appears to be more supplemental, even if awesome. I've never gotten a chance to check out 4 or 5, but I would love to one day. Seems to me 4 might be able to stand on its own again. Anyway, the whole series is amazing to me, which I initially had not expected for some reason. Now I wonder why?

But you should most certainly make more music, @MartinH. !!! Great stuff!


----------



## MartinH. (Dec 27, 2021)

Thanks for listening and the encouraging words everyone! 




Taron said:


> Also, Ark 3 is truly a special one as it is a bit nutty. I loved playing with it, but I haven't had long, yet. It would be challenging to do an entire track with it on its own, which had more than one mood.


It will be a while before I have time to play with Ark 3, maybe a month even, but then I want to write a track using nothing else, to get to know the library. It's going to be inspired by Dead Space, so expect dissonant horror stuff with lots of clusters.


----------



## Taron (Dec 27, 2021)

MartinH. said:


> Thanks for listening and the encouraging words everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> It will be a while before I have time to play with Ark 3, maybe a month even, but then I want to write a track using nothing else, to get to know the library. It's going to be inspired by Dead Space, so expect dissonant horror stuff with lots of clusters.


Fantastic! Then you must post it in the OLC thread, too!!!


----------



## el-bo (Dec 27, 2021)

Taron said:


> But you should most certainly make more music, @MartinH. !!! Great stuff!


I concur! Really enjoyed this slice of dark, brooding ominous-ness. Nice beefy sound to it, also. 
Hopefully you'll be inclined to share more, at some point.

I'm going to commit to making a track on the 2nd week of Jan (7-9). Might as well get the year off to a strong start


----------



## angeruroth (Jan 10, 2022)

MartinH. said:


> I wanted to buy Metropolis Ark 3 but I was very hesitant, because so often I buy stuff and then never make any music with it. So I told myself if I can make a short track with Metropolis Ark 1 (which I already own) over my 4 days Christmas vacation, I'll reward myself with MA3. It took me around 19 hours, but that includes a couple hours for writing the MIDI plugin that I used to control some of the Kontakt multis that I set up for this. The template was made from scratch. This has been a very new workflow for me and I think it suites me better than trying to build a more planned and "realistic" template beforehand that works for "everything", because that just leads to me endlessly working on templates and never writing any music. And I think I really need to get more comfortable playing parts in, even if I'll never be "good" at it. Using my tiny 32-key midi keyboard for this led me to try a bunch of things I never would have thought of when working with a mouse only.
> 
> The track is inspired by Bloodborne (if I actually stole a melody it wasn't intentional), but I'm not very happy with it in a number of ways. I'm mainly posting this because I wanted to bump this thread with something, and I promised I'll give this challenge a go, even if I'm not happy with the result. And I need to get more comfortable with sharing things...
> 
> I think I learned a lot, so in that regard at least it was a success. Now I need to hit "post reply", before I change my mind


Awesome track Martin, very dark and ominous! I can perfectly see this in a prophecy kind of movie, with gloomy skies, a cathedral... Spooky!


----------



## angeruroth (Jan 10, 2022)

Today I gave myself 1h to make some maybe-eastern-like music, so here it is  Nothing fancy, just a simple tune repeated with some extras, but I'm reasonably happy with the result.

VIs: Aone (Darwin Perc, Strings Leg, Woods Leg), Tundra (Str Hi No Rosin Longs and Frozen Shorts, Str Lo Gypsy Shorts, Brass Low Overblown), BDT (Cello Loud, Flute Soft Alt, Bass Clarinet, Piccolo) and Modus (Low Shakuhachi Improv).


----------



## Taron (Jan 10, 2022)

What a great atmosphere you've created there! Evokes plenty of images! The last hit wasn't necessary, hahaha, but it doesn't take away from the highly enjoyable nature of it at all! It would've been absolutely fair to let the drum fade away like we're riding away from the environment/situation. It's like entering a camp of some sort of nomads, merchants possibly. They stopped for the night, celebrating their profits, having some belly dancers, drinking, smoking water pipe... the whole works. We pass by at some distance, trying not to be detected, but it seems unlikely as they are quite content by the looks of it. Over the next dune, we know there will be nothing for the next few days and the sound of the drums will fade just before the light of the fires vanishes behind us.


----------



## MartinH. (Jan 10, 2022)

angeruroth said:


> Awesome track Martin, very dark and ominous! I can perfectly see this in a prophecy kind of movie, with gloomy skies, a cathedral... Spooky!


Thanks a lot! 




angeruroth said:


> Today I gave myself 1h to make some maybe-eastern-like music, so here it is  Nothing fancy, just a simple tune repeated with some extras, but I'm reasonably happy with the result.



Holy shit, you can write all this in *one* hour? That's a amazing! Could totally see this being used in a fantasy game, lovely sense of mystique and wonder, thank you for sharing!




Taron said:


> The last hit wasn't necessary, hahaha, but it doesn't take away from the highly enjoyable nature of it at all! It would've been absolutely fair to let the drum fade away like we're riding away from the environment/situation.



I dunno, I liked that it removes any ambiguity on whether or not this is the end. If you listen for the first time without knowing how long it is and not looking at a progress bar, you could think we're in a break part before the energy goes up again and that might feel anticlimactic when it just fades out instead. Otherwise nothing wrong with just fading out in general of course.


----------



## Taron (Jan 10, 2022)

MartinH. said:


> I dunno, I liked that it removes any ambiguity on whether or not this is the end. If you listen for the first time without knowing how long it is and not looking at a progress bar, you could think we're in a break part before the energy goes up again and that might feel anticlimactic when it just fades out instead. Otherwise nothing wrong with just fading out in general of course.


Sometimes you can allow yourself to just let the music tell you what it is or wants to be. Especially when you do a quickie like this, you tend to channel something you can only get to know afterwards, later. Happens to me all the time and I love it. Sometimes dread it, too, but that's a different story.
Since you're past the existent climax, the end is virtually by definition "anticlimactic", HAHA.. ...makes the end a safe place to fade out. If I were to listen to an orchestra, actually managing to fade out, that would be pretty cool, too, wouldn't it? (Neptune - Holst) 

Anyway, wonderful piece for sure!


----------



## angeruroth (Jan 10, 2022)

MartinH. said:


> Holy shit, you can write all this in *one* hour?


Hmm, well, the writing part was just an improv and then a bit of pseudo-orchestration, so just a few minutes. The expensive part was everything else, picking the instruments, artics and mic levels, trying to correct some bad frequencies... To do it right, at least with artic changes and a more interesting perc, I'd need the whole hour just to do the writing, and it would also need something else. Well, a lot more really, because the hard part is to go somewhere and then go back, so... yeah, that's time you save when you're only writing an isolated chunk of sound that will never be continued.

About the final hit, LOL, yeah, I'm not sure why I added that, maybe because I tend to let the pieces fade out (because stable rythms like this one could go forever) and I've heard that's not a good idea, but anyway it's nice to see both points of view as valid


----------



## cedricm (Jan 11, 2022)

angeruroth said:


> Today I gave myself 1h to make some maybe-eastern-like music, so here it is  Nothing fancy, just a simple tune repeated with some extras, but I'm reasonably happy with the result.
> 
> VIs: Aone (Darwin Perc, Strings Leg, Woods Leg), Tundra (Str Hi No Rosin Longs and Frozen Shorts, Str Lo Gypsy Shorts, Brass Low Overblown), BDT (Cello Loud, Flute Soft Alt, Bass Clarinet, Piccolo) and Modus (Low Shakuhachi Improv).



my eyes hurt


----------



## angeruroth (Jan 11, 2022)

cedricm said:


> my eyes hurt


Hmm, thanks! That feels good...  Wait, I mean... I'm glad it's not your ears  and imagine watching the whole hour, you eyes dry like a dessert, your mind asking itself why there are no voiced comments, and no water to clear your ideas because someone decided to start repairing your street issues... Ok, too much  I hope you have fresh water and a clear mind, but anyway, the timelapse dawcast AI-like thing looks more interesting than one hour just watching my daw


----------



## angeruroth (Sep 10, 2022)

Oh, this thread looks a bit like it's in the ICU... Lets give it some more life @el-bo ! 



This one was made today using Aone, Tundra, BDT, Woven Strings (by Jon Meyer: https://www.pianobook.co.uk/packs/woven-strings/) and Perc+ (G... I'm still in love with this library! )


----------



## angeruroth (Sep 11, 2022)

Aaand, a second track, using the other one as a template 

This one removes BDT and Woven String, and adds Requiem Pro.


----------

